# Moving from the UK to Italy to work



## GHD (3 mo ago)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone have any experience of gaining a work visa for Italy?

My son is currently in Italy and has attended a few interviews and has been offered a job. We are trying to work through the visa application process, but we are stuck at the very beginning as the employer is requesting his work visa.
We've tried to explain that as the employer, he needs to obtain a work permit first for the immigration dept in Italy, which will enable him to offer a contract to my son. My son can use the contract from the employer to support his application, along with the other documents required.

If anyone on here has experience of this and is willing to help or provide guidance, it would be hugely appreciated.

Best regards,

Glenn


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

GHD said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of gaining a work visa for Italy?
> 
> ...


Is the employer not experienced in sponsoring TCNs? 

Is your son highly skilled/what kind of job is this?


----------



## GHD (3 mo ago)

Hi ALKB,

I'm not sure what a TCN is? The company/employer is a restaurant and my son is a sous chef.

He traveled to Italy to complete a few trial shifts in different restaurants and has been offered a role as a permanent employee.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GHD said:


> Hi ALKB,
> 
> I'm not sure what a TCN is? The company/employer is a restaurant and my son is a sous chef.
> 
> He traveled to Italy to complete a few trial shifts in different restaurants and has been offered a role as a permanent employee.


A TCN is a Third Country National, in other words someone who doesn't have an EU passport & therefore needs a visa. 

One step that the employer will have to fulfil as part of the visa application process, is to prove that no EU citizen is available to fill the position.

Unfortunately, for a sous chef position I'd imagine that that is unlikely. It doesn't sound as if the employer understands the visa application process.


----------



## GHD (3 mo ago)

xabiaxica said:


> A TCN is a Third Country National, in other words someone who doesn't have an EU passport & therefore needs a visa.
> 
> One step that the employer will have to fulfil as part of the visa application process, is to prove that no EU citizen is available to fill the position.
> 
> Unfortunately, for a sous chef position I'd imagine that that is unlikely. It doesn't sound as if the employer understands the visa application process.


Thanks Xabiaxica,

It would seem that my son is meeting a need as a lot of the restaurants are struggling to find good chefs, so he has been very lucky and has been offered multiple jobs in different restaurants that he's completed trials in.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

GHD said:


> Thanks Xabiaxica,
> 
> It would seem that my son is meeting a need as a lot of the restaurants are struggling to find good chefs, so he has been very lucky and has been offered multiple jobs in different restaurants that he's completed trials in.


That´s good, I am glad to hear that your son is doing so well with his interviews.

Unfortunately, being offered a job by a prospective (possibly inexperienced in matters of international hiring) employer and being granted a work permit are not quite the same thing.

Italy has quotas for the number of work permits that can be issued per year, for instance.

Your son´s prospective employer should visit his local SUI to apply for his Nulla Osta and see what they say.

I wish your son luck.


----------

